
Show HN: AutoDocs.io – GitHub integrated JSDoc and PHPDoc generation and hosting - msk5293
https://autodocs.io/
======
huxingyi
Beautiful! One question: Can I write functions/apis document in Markdown and
use your beautiful auto generate site to generate the html/pdf?

